# Eheim 2213.Removing the media basket to increase media capacity.



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for this, les. keep this type of stuff coming, as you seem to be able to make a really good product even better with little to no effort involved. Plus, this (and the other "experiments" you're doing) is a great resource for anyone trying to maximize their eheim's efficiency. :thumbsup:


----------



## JimmyYahoo (Aug 14, 2005)

Maybe a little bypass is good and keeps the flowrate up?


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

JimmyYahoo said:


> Maybe a little bypass is good and keeps the flowrate up?


It doesn't work that way.Bypass has absolutely no bearing on the flow rate of this filter.


----------



## ron521 (May 12, 2008)

It would seem that total flow rate would be equal to 
(1) flow rate through media 
+
(2)flow rate around media, otherwise called bypass. 

In a filter which has zero bypass, flow rate will decrease as media clogs. 
In a filter which has some bypass (2) might actually rise as (1) decreases due to clogging, this is in fact what happens with the oil filter on your car as its pores gradually clog, and it is intended to work that way, as dirty oil circulating is still better than no oil circulating.

More media capacity could be a good thing, though, and it would be interesting to determine if the larger capacity now allows that particular filter to be used on a larger tank, or if the 116 gph flow rate determines the maximum size tank on which it can be used.


----------



## JimmyYahoo (Aug 14, 2005)

lescarpentier said:


> It doesn't work that way.Bypass has absolutely no bearing on the flow rate of this filter.


I find that hard to believe.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Would anyone like to have some 2213 lattices like lescarpentier mentions? 

Eheim support told me that you can use the 2215 Classic or ECCO pads with the 2213 lattices.

You need 2 of the 2213 lattices for the conversion. PetBlvd.com has 4 left at $3.29 each plus shipping. http://www.petblvd.com/cgi-bin/pb/EHP72210.html?id=LsgArYJS


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

I found mine here. Got them yesterday. The packaging was old and dusty but then I'm sure it's not one of their most popular items. Don't know how many they have in stock. Give it a try

http://www.saltylivestock.com/shopdisplayproducts.asp?page=9&sppp=24


----------



## Rev2eight (Jan 11, 2008)

I order them yesterday from here: http://www.pets-warehouse.com/
I hope they come through cause ive never had any experiences ordering from them.


----------



## NyteBlade (Aug 19, 2006)

Left C said:


> Would anyone like to have some 2213 lattices like lescarpentier mentions?
> 
> Eheim support told me that you can use the 2215 Classic or ECCO pads with the 2213 lattices.
> 
> You need 2 of the 2213 lattices for the conversion. PetBlvd.com has 4 left at $3.29 each plus shipping. http://www.petblvd.com/cgi-bin/pb/EHP72210.html?id=LsgArYJS


I ordered mine off Pet Blvd too and they came. They look really nice.
Do the 2215 classic pads fit exactly, or do you have to cut them down still?


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

NyteBlade said:


> I ordered mine off Pet Blvd too and they came. They look really nice.
> Do the 2215 classic pads fit exactly, or do you have to cut them down still?


Dang! I was at the Post Office when UPS came by. He might come back later.

I'll let you know when I get my order. My lattice screens and 2215 pads are in this shipment.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

NyteBlade said:


> Do the 2215 classic pads fit exactly, or do you have to cut them down still?


They must be trimmed.
Don't forget that with the space you recover you will need about 3 cups of media to fill it.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Hi

I just received my lattice screens and the 2215 sponges. The 2213 filter ID is 5½" and the 2215 sponges have a 6¼" OD.

I don't think that you need to trim the 2215 coarse pad at all, but that's a guess. It fits fine and it forms a nice, snug seal without any creases at all. It is very compressible. You are compressing it around 13.6%. Will this make it too compressed and slow the flow substantially?

The 2215 fine sponge isn't nearly as compressible as the coarse sponge is. When you press it in, the edges of the fine sponge want to turn up some. You also get some small creases formed, but they can easily be smoothed out. It might need a slight trim before use.

My 2213 is new and it might be a little while before I will be able to check it out. I might want to see how much it flows with the media basket before I change it over to the 2213 lattices and the 2215 sponges. 

What is everyone else doing?

I ran across a new in the box 2011 from an estate sale. I can always use the 2213 sponges in it. Hum ...

Left C

PS: Have you guys seen the ECCO Pro? It comes in 3 sizes and it has a prefilter: 
http://www.eheim.de/eheim/inhalte/index.jsp?id=24901&lang=en
http://www.eheim.de/eheim/inhalte/index.jsp?id=32313


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Left C said:


> PS: Have you guys seen the ECCO Pro? It comes in 3 sizes and it has a prefilter:
> http://www.eheim.de/eheim/inhalte/index.jsp?id=24901&lang=en
> http://www.eheim.de/eheim/inhalte/index.jsp?id=32313


I haven't seen this one yet,but the rating for aquarium size looks drastically over optimistic.It looks like a regular Ecco to me.

Judging by the photo on the box,I think that the pre filter is nothing more than a sponge in the first tray.I think that they may be phasing out the pro II series..


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Phasing out the Pro II series. That's bad. I have a new 2028 that I haven't ever used. I bought it 2 or 3 years ago.


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

Left C said:


> Phasing out the Pro II series. That's bad. I have a new 2028 that I haven't ever used. I bought it 2 or 3 years ago.


I see you have Eheim collectitis! 

I plan to replace all my Filstars with Eheims. Sticking to classics though. Just bought myself another 2213. Now I have to order the 2213 lattice screens again! Oh ............. and some more media.


----------



## NyteBlade (Aug 19, 2006)

I like the 2213 without the media bucket. The lattice screens are nicer I think. I bought a big box of Ehififx during the Big Al's sale. That stuff is pretty nice too. It's coarse filter media but it comes packed as a big wad just like filter floss. I don't think it'll ever "wear out" either so it probably won't be needing to be replaced much. I'm using that in addition to the filter pad in the 2213. I basically wrapped the pad in Ehfifix and stuffed it in there. Seems like that works okay. I might go with Ehfifix exclusively in the 2213 just to avoid the hassle. 

My only complaint about Ehfifix is compared to filter floss it's a bit on the pricey side (like Eheim media in general) but for something that needs to be replaced rarely it's probably okay, especially since I can't find any alternative.


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

*Stupid me removed subscription in error!!*

******


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

lnb said:


> ******


Score one for Rena!

Hehehe :fish:


----------



## Etos (Aug 5, 2008)

HI All,


The new ecco Pro can not replace the Pro II series as they largest ecco is rated for aquarums up to 300 liters (80 gallos) However a new EHEIM Pro 3 were released. They seem to be a smaller version of the Pro e 2080. 


E


----------



## mattd390 (Jun 19, 2008)

I noticed that the course blue pad for the 2215 is dang near 10 bucks.. is there any other pad that is simillar or the same material that we can buy in bulk and just cut down?


----------



## NyteBlade (Aug 19, 2006)

mattd390 said:


> I noticed that the course blue pad for the 2215 is dang near 10 bucks.. is there any other pad that is simillar or the same material that we can buy in bulk and just cut down?


Have you tried Ehfifix? You get a TON of that stuff for $15. 1 liter for $3.79, 5 liters for $14.24. It's Eheim's alternative to the blue pads. It's like filter floss but much more course. I got the 5 liters and it should last me a good decade, especially since it looks pretty easy to clean. :icon_wink


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

*Resurrecting this thread*

Lattice screens for the 2213 are available from Big Als. Got me another set. Arrived last week. Packaging was really old and dusty. But who cares.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Here is the 2213 Lattice part number at Big Al's.
http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...er?&query=Lattice+screens&queryType=0&offset=


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Lnb said:


> Lattice screens for the 2213 are available from Big Als. Got me another set. Arrived last week. Packaging was really old and dusty. But who cares.


This really surprises me because some months ago I actually called them direct and they told me that they don't carry them and couldn't order them.I did however tell them how disappointed that I was that I had to go elsewhere for my aquarium needs.

Maybe enough people complained.:confused1:

I guess the squeaky wheel(s) get the grease.:hihi:


----------



## zzyzx85 (Feb 13, 2008)

would it be possible to make your own lattice screen from the plastic grids found at hobby stores?


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

Left C said:


> Here is the 2213 Lattice part number at Big Al's.
> http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...er?&query=Lattice+screens&queryType=0&offset=


Thanks, Left C. In my excitment I forgot to do that.



lescarpentier said:


> This really surprises me because some months ago I actually called them direct and they told me that they don't carry them and couldn't order them.I did however tell them how disappointed that I was that I had to go elsewhere for my aquarium needs.
> 
> Maybe enough people complained.:confused1:
> 
> I guess the squeaky wheel(s) get the grease.:hihi:


Yep!! People need to be more pro-active. Ask, the worst that can happen is they say No and anything else is just icing on the cake!!


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

lescarpentier said:


> This really surprises me because some months ago I actually called them direct and they told me that they don't carry them and couldn't order them.I did however tell them how disappointed that I was that I had to go elsewhere for my aquarium needs.
> 
> Maybe enough people complained.:confused1:
> 
> I guess the squeaky wheel(s) get the grease.:hihi:


I know for a I couldn't find the gaskets, or impellers there for a while (I like to stock spare parts), then they suddenly reappeared. 

So thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Swweet I'm glad I saw this. Just ordered 4 lattice screens, some 2217 pads, Ehfi Substrate, and 500ml of prime.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

On a side note any good pics of the way this is stacked inside and the positioning of the top lattice screens height in the canister?

Thanks

Craig


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

Les posted some pics at the very beginning of this thread. This should help.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

i know I saw those I was just curious how far up to go with the media as thats not shown....


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

I found the 2213 media baskets are good to use when you need to rinse out large to medium size media! :biggrin:


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

I just kind of lined up the motor assembly along side the canister to see how deep it would be when closed. 

The canister is pretty much see thru so you can really close the whole thing up. Lay it down and mark the level with a magic marker. It's not hard to do. The leg part of the upper lattice should touch the bottom of the motor assembly. You shouldn't need any force to close or to compress the media. I added extra coco-puffs and the tubelini stuff. See how great I am with names, very food oriented!!

Hope this helps. I'm sure Les will chime in soon!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks that is the info I was looking for.

Craig


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Craigthor said:


> i know I saw those I was just curious how far up to go with the media as thats not shown....


I fill mine so that there is some compression of the Ehfisynth pad.I've found that even the new filters don't come with enough media to prevent the Ehfisynth from "floating".

When I converted the 2213 I ended up adding something like .7 liter of media.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks Les,

I ordered 1L of EhfiSubtrate to add so I should have plenty. I will actually be setting up the filter today and switching it out once the parts get here. may not arrive till after christmas depending on BigAls shipping.

Woohoo post #1000 

Craig


----------



## airborne_r6 (May 2, 2008)

Since we are talking about eheims do you guys put the ehfimech and ehfisubstrat in filter bags to make it easier to clean the filters? If so what bags do you use/recommend?


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

airborne_r6 said:


> Since we are talking about eheims do you guys put the ehfimech and ehfisubstrat in filter bags to make it easier to clean the filters? If so what bags do you use/recommend?


I don't use media bags and I don't know of anybody that does.I think that using media bags would prevent a perfect seal,thereby allowing bypass and decreasing efficiency.Sponges separate the media anyway so I can't really see an advantage in using bags.


----------



## brohawk (May 19, 2008)

mattd390 said:


> I noticed that the course blue pad for the 2215 is dang near 10 bucks.. is there any other pad that is simillar or the same material that we can buy in bulk and just cut down?


The Fluval 403 sponges fit the 2215 perfectly btw. They're not blue though... in case that's a deal breaker.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

brohawk said:


> The Fluval 403 sponges fit the 2215 perfectly btw. They're not blue though... in case that's a deal breaker.


dual pimp proud moment


----------



## airborne_r6 (May 2, 2008)

lescarpentier said:


> I don't use media bags and I don't know of anybody that does.I think that using media bags would prevent a perfect seal,thereby allowing bypass and decreasing efficiency.Sponges separate the media anyway so I can't really see an advantage in using bags.


Thanks, that is what I was wondering.


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

lescarpentier said:


> I don't use media bags and I don't know of anybody that does.I think that using media bags would prevent a perfect seal,thereby allowing bypass and decreasing efficiency.Sponges separate the media anyway so I can't really see an advantage in using bags.


I agree. It's very easy to clean and put back together. Serves no purpose. 

Someone also mentioned the price of the sponges. They're very sturdy and all you have to do is rinse and reuse. Should last a long long time.


----------



## airborne_r6 (May 2, 2008)

Lnb said:


> I agree. It's very easy to clean and put back together. Serves no purpose.
> 
> Someone also mentioned the price of the sponges. They're very sturdy and all you have to do is rinse and reuse. Should last a long long time.


Cool I love this place its so helpful.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Big Al's is now carrying the 2213 lattice. http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18651/si3665134/cl0/eheimlatticescreenfor2213filter


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

Left C said:


> Big Al's is now carrying the 2213 lattice. http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18651/si3665134/cl0/eheimlatticescreenfor2213filter


Unfortunately, they're out of stock. 

It's hit or miss with them. Gotta keep checking to see if they've restocked. Still waiting for the Eheim suction cups!!


----------



## manolin7618 (Aug 3, 2009)

*My solution*

Hi!

This is my solution using a Fluval 303 foam.

That foam, fits very well in my Eheim 2313

Manolo.


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

PetBlvd.com has 3 of the 2213 lattice screens in stock.

http://www.petblvd.com/cgi-bin/pb/EHP72210.html?id=FzC8gZGz


----------



## kirk (Apr 4, 2011)

nice tip on the fluval 303 pads! Good to know. 

And i hear that the 2215 lattice will fit the 2213 when the outer most ring is cut down. Also good to know if the 2213 lattice is unavailable.

thanks all!


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

Bumping a really old thread because it was a big help. I've used Eheim canisters since the 80's and recently picked up a new 2213. I really hate the media basket thingie so I found a pair of 2215 lattice screens on the 'bay for a great price and got them today. Cut off the outer ring, filed down the remaining nubs (to get the bottom screen to fit, pretty tight down there) and they're perfect. I have no idea how much bypass occurs with the basket but I'm assured of none without it and you can certainly fit much more media as well. Eheim!


----------

